# For sale - Can't create a thread?



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi AKFF,

I'm hoping to sell something in the AKFF bazaar, but I can't seem to make a new thread? It appears to me that I match the criteria (more than 3 months membership & 50+ posts)?

Can anyone help?

Cheers


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Ahh, great!

Thanks so much!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That's right, because you last 10 posts just came in this afternoon  , it will take a while for the machines to catch up.


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah sorry about that... but I've been a member for years, so I don't really feel guilty! Plus I meant every word of my 'getting active stint'!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Great post.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> Bertros said:
> 
> 
> > Chemacky said:
> ...


Are you still talking about the trip report? Or something else?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

eric said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you still talking about the trip report? Or something else?


The resemblance is uncanny


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> That's right, because you last 10 posts just came in this afternoon  , it will take a while for the machines to catch up.


10 posts today juts in time to sell something

Which machine kicks in here?


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Bertros said:


> Chemacky said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah sorry about that... but I've been a member for years, so I don't really feel guilty! Plus I meant every word of my 'getting active stint'!
> ...


Yeah, and I really feel bad about that. I even started writing some it before I got swamped at uni. It's all gone in a nasty formatting incident, but some might be in my head still. Hopefully with the semester nearly over I might get a chance to see what's still rattling around in my (nearly) useless memory.

But for you, Bertros (and your nostalgia), here's the photo's I always planned to post:



















(There was actually one more nice shot that seems to have been misplaced. I hope it didn't go with the formatting incident!!)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Next step in your penance is to burn that Redwing hoodie unless you just like the shoes then Ill have to believe you.


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

I bought that when I was backpacking around Europe. Best and most trustworthy jumper I've ever owned. So warm and comfy. It was a rude shock to find out it was an ice hockey team... a sport with which my best connection is an ex-pat Canadian who doesn't really care for it.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

How did you go with getting in to the for sale section ?


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, all good. Thanks!


----------

